# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Sunita threatens to abort her unborn twins

## kayla05

Thereâs a very nasty bombshell waiting to land on Corrieâs Sunita. The mum-to-be is horrified when she finds out husband Dev has fathered four children by three different partners. She finally snaps when one of Devâs secret love children â 15-year-old Amber â turns up on his doorstep. Convinced sheâs nothing more than another notch on his bedpost, Sunita says she wants a divorce and threatens to abort the twins sheâs expecting. 

Unable to contemplate losing his unborn children, Dev instructs his solicitor to hand-deliver a court order stopping her from going through with the abortion. He then pleads with Sunita to let the babies live, but she retorts: âI canât ever trust you again. One day youâll just abandon the twins and me, just like you have abandoned all your other children.â 

Itâs a juicy storyline for actress Shobna Gulati, who is being axed from the Street after five years as Sunita.

----------


## brenda1971

That sounds like it is going to be a good story.Poor sunita she really loved Dev

----------


## soap_gal_

Wow-this storyline seems really good. It'll be a shock out of the blue for Dev and Sunita.

----------


## Jade

excellent storyline!!! Corries back!!!!

----------


## Abbie

what!!! she cant

----------


## Trinity

Don't you think that it is totally out of character for Dev to have abondoned children all over the place?

----------


## Abbie

cant wait to watch it though  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luna

> Don't you think that it is totally out of character for Dev to have abondoned children all over the place?


Nope i could quite believe it with him

----------


## Abbie

> Don't you think that it is totally out of character for Dev to have abondoned children all over the place?


of cousre im completly shocked

----------


## Abbie

> Nope i could quite believe it with him


really?

----------


## Abbie

i mean i know its dev but i didnt think he could do that

----------


## Luna

> really?


Yup always thought he was a sleeze...dunno why though

----------


## Trinity

> Nope i could quite believe it with him


I could believe the sleeze and affairs and such like, but |I hthought he was so obsessed with family htat if he had kids he would really want to stay close to them?

----------


## Abbie

> Yup always thought he was a sleeze...dunno why though


well so did i but this ?? i didnt think he was capable

----------


## Luna

i see what you mean about the kids and stuff but im still not suprised at all

----------


## Abbie

> I could believe the sleeze and affairs and such like, but |I hthought he was so obsessed with family htat if he had kids he would really want to stay close to them?


thats what i thought

----------


## Abbie

> i see what you mean about the kids and stuff but im still not suprised at all


wow i still cant belive it

----------


## RealityGap

> I could believe the sleeze and affairs and such like, but |I hthought he was so obsessed with family htat if he had kids he would really want to stay close to them?


I agree Trinity seems a little weird......

----------


## Abbie

> I agree Trinity seems a little weird......


it really is isnt it but i good storyline

----------


## RealityGap

> it really is isnt it but i good storyline


it is a great story line - not sure that Sunita would threaten the lifes of her babys either though......

----------


## Luna

i think sunita will only threaten to do it to scare dev - it might enter her mind for a split second to actually do it...but i dont think she will actually go through with it

----------


## Abi

Sounds like a great story. Good on Corrie!  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah i think she does it too to scare Dev, but i somehow knew that he was going to have children all over the place he just look like that kind of man.. well i do hope she does not kill babies just becasue he is a thick man and it would be a sin if she did

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Aww poor Suntia, I hope she doesn't abort them

----------


## eastenders mad

wow that looks good storyline i feel so sorry for her though.

Dev really needs to learn his lesson. why can't he not tell Suntia the truth???

----------


## littlemo

What's the source for this storyline? If it's true it is very unexpected for me. I know he used to a womaniser before he got serious with Sunita and Maya, but I do think (as somebody said before) he would want to be close to his children if he had any. Although maybe it's his family rather than him who wouldn't approve of him having illegitimate children scattered around the place. I don't know much about the muslim faith, but I think they have a very high regard for marriage and I know Dev and Sunita's family have very strict views on who is suitable for their children and who is not. I mean Sunita's parents didn't even approve of Dev, and they are from similar backgrounds. 

If Dev's parents know about his children (which I very much doubt they do) I doubt they would have been happy about it.

----------


## Debs

wow a good storyline but she wouldnt really have gone through with it surely, and can a husband actuially do that??? get a court order to stop an abortion??

----------


## Debs

> What's the source for this storyline? If it's true it is very unexpected for me. I know he used to a womaniser before he got serious with Sunita and Maya, but I do think (as somebody said before) he would want to be close to his children if he had any. Although maybe it's his family rather than him who wouldn't approve of him having illegitimate children scattered around the place. I don't know much about the muslim faith, but I think they have a very high regard for marriage and I know Dev and Sunita's family have very strict views on who is suitable for their children and who is not. I mean Sunita's parents didn't even approve of Dev, and they are from similar backgrounds. 
> 
> If Dev's parents know about his children (which I very much doubt they do) I doubt they would have been happy about it.


 
i think it is true as im sure i have read this before?? definately about dev having 4 kids

----------


## littlemo

> wow a good storyline but she wouldnt really have gone through with it surely, and can a husband actuially do that??? get a court order to stop an abortion??


I wouldn't think so. It sounds very unfair if he can. It's the woman's choice if she wants to keep the baby or not (or in this case babies). I do think though it would be very spiteful to abort them just to hurt Dev. There has to be a valid reason, it's not nice to do it for revenge. But if she really feels she can't cope then it's totally up to her to decide. Whether the law agrees with this, I don't know.

----------


## Abbie

> it is a great story line - not sure that Sunita would threaten the lifes of her babys either though......


same here

----------


## inkyskin

Oh at last! an almost believeable story line for corrie.

I was starting to get out of hand,i mean what was next,the queen popping in the rovers for a swift half on her way up north,prince harry puffing a joint on the street corner.  :Searchme:   :Sad:  

Anyway,i've still gone off it,it's too much like a slapstick comedy now,the best story line for a while was the shelly wedding and the frankie/danny situation  :Wal2l:

----------


## tammyy2j

Doesn't Dev also sleep with Kelly Crabtree?

I'm glad Sunita got axed she was boring as hell hopefully Dev and Shelley will also get the axe.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

aww no stupid dev

----------


## feelingyellow

this sound really good!  :Big Grin: 

the end of dev and sunita - wahoo!

dev probably walked out on all his other children cos they were all girls!   :Rotfl:

----------


## xcutiekatiex

oh yea probably

----------


## littlemo

> this sound really good! 
> 
> the end of dev and sunita - wahoo!
> 
> dev probably walked out on all his other children cos they were all girls!


Gosh that would be awful! But there are people like that! My mum tells me that the woman who runs the chinese over from me said 'never mind' when she told her she was expecting my sister. The Chinese woman has a lot of children all of them girls except one boy who is disabled. He disappeared when he was about 3, who knows what happened to him! But her daughters are all doing very successfully. Some women don't know they're born! How sexist can you get, thinking that if you can just have a boy it will solve everything! Why do people continue living in the past.

----------


## Gabby

I can't make my mind up wether i like them two or not..  :Searchme:

----------


## Jade

> Oh at last! an almost believeable story line for corrie.
> 
> I was starting to get out of hand,i mean what was next,the queen popping in the rovers for a swift half on her way up north,prince harry puffing a joint on the street corner.   
> 
> Anyway,i've still gone off it,it's too much like a slapstick comedy now,the best story line for a while was the shelly wedding and the frankie/danny situation


Its been great the past two weeks!!! although not as good as Emmerdale!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Yeah it has been great,but i still prefer EmmerDale and EastEnders.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah me to.
corrie is just so boring.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

In your opinion, especially with a username like yours.    :Nono:  

===========================

Sounds a good storyline.  Dev's awful but I'm sure Sunita will make the most of this opportunity to shine on our screens.    :Smile:

----------


## Andy'sLuckyPony

> Don't you think that it is totally out of character for Dev to have abondoned children all over the place?


Actually, I'm not sure. He acts so...slimy...sometimes, but he's seems really decent, and seems to want to do right by Sunita and the twins. 


Question: Can you _really_ deliver a court order to stop someone having an abortion? That's the mother's choice right? If you can, then I really don't understand why I've never heard of it before.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

did anyone else notice that considering shes expecting twins shes not showing yet!  i was looking for it in yes2day nites episodes. or did i miss it?  :Searchme:

----------


## eastenders mad

i didn't see her propaley i shall see tonight if she is going to be in corrie tonight.
you never see Dev anymore these days.

----------


## Luna

Is it just me or does it seem that sunita hs been pregnant forever......

----------


## jstevens1

According to an earlier post, Dev announced Sunita's pregnancy way back in June 2005.  If, she was 4 weeks along on 7 July 2005 that would make her now 18 weeks along and if it is at the beginning of November that she finds out about Dev's children she will be 20 weeks along so if she was going to get a termination she would have to move very fast and even if she succeeds she will have to go through the trauma of giving birth to 2 dead babies!!

She may divorce Dev but I hope she will back out at the last minute.

----------


## Abbie

> Is it just me or does it seem that sunita hs been pregnant forever......


lol i can see what you mean but she did find out pretty early

----------


## SoapWatcher

Errr devs not a Muslim you know.

----------

